# Ephedrine



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with it. Specifically, I'm wondering what it did for your energy level and if it worsened your anxiety.

(Before anyone asks, yes it's still legal to buy, it's just more controlled now)


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest it's use to anyone as the risks out weigh the benefits.

I used to use it in ECA stack. It did wonders with a proper diet I lost 30lbs in a very short amount of time. My anxiety was way worse, I haven't used it in years now for that reason.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

all ephedrine does is increase your heart rate. So it will increase your energy some, but you won't feel good on it. I would recommend caffeine pills over ephedrine any day but if your sensitive to it, you might find that it will increase your anxiety as well.


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

I used it twice alon with caffeine and it worke great for me. It gave me a great energy boost during my workout and I lost a good amount of fat. Just make sure that your heart is healthy and that you monitor your heart rate and take the correct dosage. As far as anxiety it didnt make mine any worse but who knows with you


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I took it on and off some years ago. It's similar to speed chemically apparently. It increases your heart rate (and metabolism) as someone said. I'm not sure if it contributed to my anxiety, I was thinking about it the other day actually because it does give you a kind of nervous energy, like you don't want to sit down for long and train a lot. I mention the contribution because it was about the same time I started to develop anxiety. I don't know if it did. I just thought I should mention it.

It does _'rip'_ you. I was down to 6% bodyfat last time I was on it. But that of course goes along with proper diet and training. At times when I was on it though I could feel heart palpatations and what I would describe as a 'rush' of blood at times. Which is probably not good. I think it may contribute to anxiety in all honesty and wouldn't reccommend it.


----------

